# Potty Train



## LuvHedgehogs (May 16, 2016)

I've heard that you can potty train a hedgehog with a litterbox is that true? And what types of litter would you use? If you litter train your hedgehog please tell me how you do it and what litter to use.

Thanks!!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

It's possible to do, yes. Will it work with every hog? No. Is it worth the effort? Hard to say. Largely, even a litter trained hog will still potty while running on the wheel. Most people just put the litter pan under the wheel to catch the runoff. As for litter, some people use paper bedding, others just a paper towel.


----------



## thomp7t (Mar 28, 2016)

My first hog, Emme, was easy to train by putting her in a litter box in her playpen when we first got her up. I used nonclumping clay because she would try to eat any paper litter I tried. She would still potty while running on her wheel. However my new Hog, Darcy, only uses the litter box to sleep in on occasion. I have one under her wheel also and it catches runoff while she is running, but she never uses it deliberately. So in my experience, it depends on the hedgehog and they still potty in the wheel.


----------



## bobble (Apr 30, 2016)

As others have said, think it depends on the hedgie. Ever since I have had my hedgie, he has always gone to the toilet in roughly the same spot (down the very right hand side of the cage) therefore I just put a litter tray there, and he still goes in the that spot now. He does also go on his wheel (which is in the centre of the tray). Therefore I just empty out the tray and the rest of his cage stays pretty clean. I just line it with tissue paper, as then I find it easier to keep tabs on how much he has wee'd


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Luv, you keep asking basic questions that have been answered numerous times on the forums. Please read the stickies and use the search function and read through other posts before asking. Most of the time, you'll find the answers. If you're having trouble finding a specific answer or you're confused on something, then make a new post.


----------



## shyrlie (Jul 22, 2016)

I can relate to this...
My hedgehog actually does his business in a corner... if there's no wheel. If there's a wheel... the washroom will be the wheel. Which requires daily cleaning.

I know you've posted a few months ago. Any progress on the potty training?


----------

